
Against happiness: Why we need a philosophy of failure - jamesbritt
http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/philosophy/against-happiness-why-we-need-a-philosophy-of-failure
======
FryHigh
All of the reasons of unhappiness according to Freud had to do with
expectations. We need a philosophy of expectation.

Success is getting what you want. Happiness is wanting what you get.

